# Other dogs jumping up?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Not sure if there's been a topic about this in the past, sorry if there has (I did a quick search).

Occasionally, when we're out on a walk and another dog jumps up at me to say hi, Liesel will come thundering over and barge into them to knock them down, or, in extreme cases give them a little correction with her mouth. (This is very hypocritical, as she jumps up at people all the time, but that's not the point!) I don't encourage it, and when she's done it at dogs who are simply being friendly to me (not jumping up) I've corrected it, as I don't want her to be jealous. However I also don't discourage it, when they ARE jumping up - I've been presuming it's just her way of teaching them to respect me...
Today though, two labradors came running over to us to say hi, and Liesel was on the lead, as we were on our way home. I let them meet and sniff a bit, it was all a bit excitable because the labs were clearly quite young like Liesel - but it was fine, until one jumped up at me, and Liesel was right in there with a correction and I think a small snarly noise. I noticed her hackles were up, so I corrected her (a quick tug on the lead and an 'AH AH') but the labs continued to try to jump, and my correction didn't seem to do much - if anything it might have increased the intensity of the situation a bit.
Should I not have corrected her? Just seeing the hackles concerned me a bit - if she's going to correct other dogs' manners I feel like the hackles are unnecessary unless she's genuinely getting defensive, no?
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks a lot!
(P.S. Liesel is 14 months old now)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dogs on lead will almost always correct a dog off lead if it comes into their personal space. This space includes you. 

She really wasn't doing anything wrong. If you tied to the wall of a bus or train and then someone started pushing against you, I would imagine you too would tell them off. This is all she is doing and in my opinion good on her.


----------

